# HELP-So Many Marine Armies To Pick From!



## Brian007 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello, I am looking to get into 40k and I am looking for some help.

I believe I want to play space marines but there are so many different kinds to pick from. After looking them over I think I would either play Blood Angels or Black Templar. 
Are either one of these armies better than the other for starting out? What are their highs and lows of the two armies?

Anything else you would like to add to help make up my mind would be great.

Thanks you!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Blood angels would be more competitive as they have a more recent codex than the black templars. If your looking to game that is probably the better. 
I don't know about which would be easier. Black templars probably have less special rules, or less complex, than blood angels, so they may be easier.
On the other hand, it doesn't take long to learn things like that, so I wouldn't worry about which is the easier choice, but look at which colour scheme, fluff, and other things about the chapter that you like to decide which one.
hope this helps.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

I would say that Blood Angels are easier to understand and to play. As is typical with Games Workshop, their most current codex is the most competitive one, annoying as hell but its how they make money, you cant blame them, damn capitalists :angry:

It depends on your style of play. Both armies are close combat oriented, though Blood Angels tend to be a little faster and utilize Assault Marines as their mainstay troop choice. 

You could always use the Blood Angels codex and rules and use the Templar fluff and models.
For example, the Red Thrist, could be called "rightious wrath" or some other corny name.
What is your ideal play style and we can help you pick an Army out man, welcome to the hobby! :victory:


----------



## Brian007 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well my brother plays tyranids and also orks. So I looked over the "good guy" armies and I believe I like Marines the best. I can't really say what my play style is because as of right now I do not have one! lol

So I was mainly going on the way the pictures looked in the books he has. I guess I want a take it to you army that can dish out a lot and can stand strong in a fight. 

Plus I thought that marines would be easier to paint than some of the other armies.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well Blood Angels are probably stronger, simply due to their new codex.
Although Black Templars would most likely be easier to paint.


----------



## CoachMcGuirk (Jan 15, 2010)

And, with no psyker rules to learn, you can get up to speed much quicker with Templrs (plus, hey, I'm a Templar player, so of course I'll try and wrangle up another Crusade elsewhere.. )


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Brian007 you loyalist scum, so you've decided to worship a corpse? (BTW I prob have to say at this point I'm joking or I'll just come across as being mean)

Anyway my two cents on the matter is, don't discount regular old vanilla space marines, the old boys in blue (ultramarines) look pretty cool well painted and are a great excuse to act high and mighty, cause thats how they are. Also people like the salamanders, Iron Fists, and Crimson Fists have some pretty cool schemes and characters. 

But if you are set between Blood Angels and Black Templars, definately go Blood Angels. They have a pretty great codex, better looking colour scheme (because painting black and white makes you feel like a cheat and its hard to be proud of your work), they have great characters and models to boot and generally just have alot more character about them. So definately go for them. 

So those are my thoughts, hope they helped.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I always like to see more Black Templar players, but thats just me. Although I don't know if a slightly outdated codex is a good entry-way into the hobby.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

I say Black Templars.

Why? Because while it's true the Blood Angels 'dex is new I don't agree that it's necessarily the automatic choice for being more competitive. Like anything else, if you play to your army's strengths and apply basic tactical sense, you'll be successful more often than not. 

It's true both armies are close combat oriented (the same can be said of the Space Wolves, by the way) the Blood Angels seem to be all about maneuverability and speed. That's an acquired skill. Making the most of those strengths will take a while to learn, and if that appeals to you then that's definitely the way to go.

Black Templars require much less finesse in that sense, in that they really come alive once you're already in close combat so getting them there is a more straightforward affair. (Incidentally I recommend using drop pods and teleporters to accomplish that.)

Honestly, you can't really go wrong in either case if you're having a good time.

At worst, you pick one and hate it. Well the models are prettymuch the same so nothing a new codex and some paint can't fix...


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Blood Angels; use their codex at least.

Plus, they have some really freaking cool looking models!


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

you ever look at the old Dark Angels?


----------



## cyrnic (Oct 3, 2010)

read the codex  BA and BT are nice, they both have a nice backround and models etc. you could choose a chapter like the lamenters which are a BA sub chapter. i think its sad to reduce SM to BA or SW etc. in my opinion its boring when "everyone" plays the same small pool of chapters. so choose whatever you like


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

As many have mentioned. Black Templar, Blood Angels, and even Space Wolves are pretty good codex. In my opinion that order. Black Templar I prefer just due to their abilities to get veteran skills and vows. Blood Angels have pretty sick units. Space Wolves have great options for their units. So they all have their advantages.

Anything but that regular space marine codex. I really dislike that codex personally.


Edit: At least rule wise I'd chose these. The actual army is up to you. For example I have salamanders army but I use the space wolf rules. I actually prefer doing this, it makes your army competetive without giving up the choice of what army you really want to do.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Power level goes something like this: SW, BA, SM, BT, and finally DA.

My vote? BT. I fucking hate emo marines.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

I vote Space Wolves simply because their box sets come with a wonderful, mind-blowing array of bitz (at least compared to the damn CSM). The Space Wolves Pack is the only reliable place i've found to harvest non-terminator Lightning Claws.

And don't forget their HILARIOUS psychic powers. JoTWW anyone? :spiteful:

Speaking of such, their Rune Priests also offer amazing defense against Psychic powers and Infiltrating enemies, so if you like having a side of lolmagic with your hulking super-soldiers Wolves might be something to consider. If nothing else be sure to take a look at their codex.


Also, awesome Space-Vikings.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I still vote BT. It amazes me how competitive they still can be without relying on special characters. For example tac squads can be 5 man and have a heavy and special weapon. Assault termies can have furious charge making them, when with chappy and lightning claws, attacking at S5 with reroll hits and wounds. At I5 as well.

Normal termies can be 3-men and still pack 2 assault cannons (all kinds of ouch here!)

The emperors champion is great as well. His vows can change a bad game into a good game for you. 

There is my 2 cents.


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

How about CHAOS Space Marines? ;D


----------



## Truthteller (Sep 2, 2009)

I think you have lots of real choice. 

I play Wolves - always liked the fluff, the new sprues are terrific and they've got some interesting advantages. (The Rune Priests are the best known example, but it's things like having the Counter-attack special rule, and the flexibility of load out for squad leading Wolf Gaurd that really makes it fun). But it isn't all upside - termies are expensive compared to Codex marines for example.

Codex Marines work best if you use one of the special characters to buff your army. Vulkan is the most popular. Twin-linked melta and flamer weapons make his boys very tough to play against whether you play a vehicle heavy list or a horde. Pedro (Sternguard with AP3 bolters as Troops) and Lysander (his Stat line would make a Greater Daemon drool with envy) are both interesting as well. Only use Ultramarines if you want to shoot people to death rather than getting stuck in.

The Blood Angels are a bit odd. Some great characters, some hard as nails units (Death Co, Sanguinary Guard), and great vehicles - BUT it is all very expensive pointswise so you tend to end up with a smallish army. It hits hard but struggles if you make a mistake.

Dark Angels are near useless. Their codex is a mess.

However, the Black Templars are very interesting. Because the Codex is so much older the costings are out of line with the more recent books and, possibly, out of line with the effectiveness of certain weapons in the current version of the game. So Rhinos and Razorbacks are over-priced but the basic 105 point Dread gets an Assault Cannon and a Landspeeder Typhoon with MM and Typhoon ML is 15 points less than its Vanilla Codex cousin. Assault Cannons for termies are cheaper too as well as being more available. Add in that the Emperor's Champion's vows can add real buffs to the basic boys and with a bit of low cunning I think you could have a very effective and rugged army.

Hope that helps

TT


----------



## lsarofeen (Jul 19, 2010)

if you are going to play marines, i advise going with codex marines. paint your army similar to a scheme thats out there (making your own can end up a fiasco if youre not tried and true) and later on in life, if you still want to play marines, but something more specific... call them what ever the hell you want! Blood Angels, Space Wolves.. just don't paint them blue like ultramarines, you'll never get away with calling your ultramarine blue marines, blood angels or space wolves.

really though, codex marines because you can choose how to field them. maybe not the most competitive if going close combat or some other, but once you know how you want to play, you can find the chapter that best suits you and adjust your army to fit the bill.

if i we're to play a xenos (alien) army, it'd be eldar.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I have to advise Space Wolves here. I have to say it, but as I look at my Spacies now I wish I waited the two months until the new Space Wolf codex.

Get Space Wolves, the rules and characters make your mouth water and even though they have a few downsides. Like the termies costing you an arm and a leg, the lack of just a plain Sergeant option, meaning you can't have full ten man squads if you want the higher leadership.
But all round they are great in shooting (Longfangs.) and combat (Thunder Wolves.) and you can kit any unit out to do anything (Almost.)


----------

